# Wheres the Sniper?????



## Cabbage Head (Sep 27, 2007)

Had training today.  Finally took out my camera.  Entry guys didnt know where I was untill I fired the shot (sniper initiated assault).  They were around 15yrds away.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Had training today.  Finally took out my camera.  Entry guys didnt know where I was untill I fired the shot (sniper initiated assault).  They were around 15yrds away.




40 mils left of tree/bush.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

Am I even Warm???


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 27, 2007)

But to say that, I would give too much info..........  Nice try. Thank you for participating in the Where is Waldo game!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> But to say that, I would give too much info..........  Nice try. Thank you for participating in the Where is Waldo game!




Cam%con... I love it!!


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with probable sniper location being the same as Irish picked out. It's the first place I thought one might be after looking at the picture.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2007)

It's VERY difficult to tell with a photo, thats why all these cam companys take pics to show how effective theirs is.

I could pick 3 or 4 spots a sniper could be in there.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 27, 2007)

I see several waldos :eek:


----------



## ROS (Sep 28, 2007)

Just above the circled spot, right next to what appears to be the Predator.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Getting warmer.....


----------



## ROS (Sep 28, 2007)

I see you.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

Using the circle as a reference, look to the top at about 12:03 there is a sunlit bunch of leaves, there appears to be a partially cammed face to the immediate right of that with a diaginal green cam paint pattern at about 12:05


----------



## ROS (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Using the circle as a reference, look to the top at about 12:03 there is a sunlit bunch of leaves, there appears to be a partially cammed face to the immediate right of that with a diaginal green can paint pattern at about 12:05



That's what I'm seeing.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a clue, look for this guy.......


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

Belay my last.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 28, 2007)

This is like looking at clouds..Ive been staring at this pic so long that Im seeing other things..Like for instance I swear I can see what looks like Saddam Hussein to the left of the big tree!:doh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this him??


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

Aqui es he:


----------



## Queen Beach (Sep 28, 2007)

Mayhaps?

Perchance?


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

QB, that's where I originally thought he was but was apparently a no-go.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

OK I think I have him, look in the foreground, he's in the middle, its a little blurry hard to see but if you concentrate the give away is that the barrel and part of his leg is in sunlight.


----------



## ROS (Sep 28, 2007)

You sure?

I think it's a decoy.


----------



## Queen Beach (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> OK I think I have him, look in the foreground, he's in the middle, its a little blurry hard to see but if you concentrate the give away is that the barrel and part of his leg is in sunlight.


 

Got it.....

WOW thanks T...That was hard! :doh: You are good...I mean you are really really good! LMAO!


Dang it Rick...are you sure...I swear that's it.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2007)

QB, you get cool points for the crosshairs.


----------



## Queen Beach (Sep 28, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> QB, you get cool points for the crosshairs.


 

Thanks FF.....I'm glad someone noticed!  :cool:


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you draw shit on the photo?


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

Just draw what you want on the screen with a pen or marker and then hit "Post Reply" at the bottom.


----------



## Queen Beach (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> How do you draw shit on the photo?


 

First off..it's not shit!  :doh:

I used Paint in Microsoft Office. :)

Made a circle...(was pissed I couldn't make it red and bold like rick's so I decided to add a couple of lines...and viola' ) there you have it.




Is he in the background in the trees on the left above the bush?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not playing this game. Because the fact is, that we can't find Cabbage Head becaues he did his job the way it should have been done :soap:


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

rick said:


> Just draw what you want on the screen with a pen or marker and then hit "Post Reply" at the bottom.



Wanker!  LOL!

Cheers QB i'll give that a shot


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> How do you draw shit on the photo?



I'm glad you didn't ask what a photo was. ;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Hint, you can see the barrel and the harris bipod...........


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think were all dead at this stage!!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2007)

did I win ?


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

Ravage thats a big area, be more specific, dont guess, tell us what you see.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Ravage thats a big area, be more specific, dont guess, tell us what you see.




Fishing...................


----------



## BS502 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd have been dead 3 pages ago. All I see is fucking grass. 
And a stick. :)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2007)

I think he's standing, and the box I made is to point out where he is standing.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Ravage thats a big area, be more specific, dont guess, tell us what you see.



 Reminds me of the "Big hand, little map" style of briefing.

"Sir, the enemy is somewhere in ... here" (waves hand over 1:100k map)


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Reminds me of the "Big hand, little map" style of briefing.
> 
> "Sir, the enemy is somewhere in ... here" (waves hand over 1:100k map)



Spoken like a true Intel professional.


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 28, 2007)

bah, I see, would have hit you with a grenade over there.. but in a react to contact, I don't think I would have seen ya. GJ.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Here it is from the side.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

First pic was taken as I had just turned the rifle to look in one of the windows.  Only thing I had poking forward was the muzzle.  Entry guys were about 15yrds away in the direction where the first pic was taken.  

I will bring the camera to more training days and keep doing this.  I will try to have more pics taken from different vantage points to make it easier.  DH


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

Good stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> First pic was taken as I had just turned the rifle to look in one of the windows.  Only thing I had poking forward was the muzzle.  Entry guys were about 15yrds away in the direction where the first pic was taken.
> 
> I will bring the camera to more training days and keep doing this.  I will try to have more pics taken from different vantage points to make it easier.  DH



If your using imageshack ,could you remember to tick the small box to remove the black image size on the bottom..can't open it up other wise


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Nutz! Try this.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

Nunca


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Nutz! Try this.



nope


----------



## x SF med (Sep 28, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Nutz! Try this.



Still broken.  Well, that's LRS training for you - or whatever they're calling LRS this week.  :doh:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, sending up a flare.  Any suggestions.  Can I send this to someone to fix my fuck up.  Cant work this but, can send in accurate fire when needed......


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

> Cabbagehead said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, sending up a flare. Any suggestions. Can I send this to someone to fix my fuck up. Cant work this but, can send in accurate fire when needed...
> ...


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Still broken.  Well, that's LRS training for you - or whatever they're calling LRS this week.  :doh:



he's not in training yet but I bet he could out shoot you;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Hows this?????


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope, I quit.....   Cant find this  "yellow box tag"


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Nope, I quit.....   Cantfind this  "yellow box tag"




edit..its no.9


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> edit..its no.9



You will see this box when you press it.make sure you delete the http that is highlighted and put it the link to the picture


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe, could be?????


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 28, 2007)

GOT IT<Thanks!!  Maybe there is hope for me yet!


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Maybe, could be?????



He Shoots, He Scores


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

My reaction drills would have killed you _after_ you had fired, not because I could see you but because you were in an obvious area of concealment.

Lesson of the day is, don't hide in the obvious places.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> My reaction drills would have killed you _after_ you had fired, not because I could see you but because you were in an obvious area of concealment.
> 
> Lesson of the day is, don't hide in the obvious places.



I love ya, but you need to get those skills back In action before you can say that;)


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

Soon my friend Soon... ;)


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Soon my friend Soon... ;)



It will only help us all, good to hear


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 28, 2007)

like I said, grenade toss would have got em LOL


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2007)

Or a mortar barrage


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Sep 29, 2007)

good work brother...it just looks like, from that angle, you expanded on that natural area of shade in those trees...as for seeing the bipod and part of a leg...i guess i'd have to be there to see it.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 29, 2007)

<edit> nevermind :doh:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, was not trying anything fancy, just looking to stay behind concealment and still cover my area.  One of these days a ghillie will come out.  Last time was an overnighter in someones backyard. Quote from one of the guys, "you showed up out of nowhere".  Sneeky,sneeky!


----------

